
Headhunting firm denies blame for Yahoo CEO mess - iProject
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57433133-93/headhunting-firm-denies-blame-for-yahoo-ceo-mess-says-report/
======
jeffool
This is getting silly. As if someone else fabricating this type of thing
absolves him of the responsibility of saying "Hey, we should issue a press
release. Someone made a mistake."

